# Canon vs Nikon : Double Exposure



## Gh0st (16 Dec 2011)

this is a movie me and 30 other guys (from tweakers.net) made. We had 0 budget and we are not actors  just to let you know 

I am the Nikon terrorist that opens the 1st scene and ends on the roof.

the video was uploaded to youtube 3 days ago and already we have over 300.000 views 
Tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Alastair (16 Dec 2011)

Awesome lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joecoral (16 Dec 2011)

That's freaking awesome!


----------



## ghostsword (16 Dec 2011)

Wow!!! Great use of nikon's, so easy to use and strong.  

Great video.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Westyggx (16 Dec 2011)

Haha great that was awsome!


----------



## Arana (16 Dec 2011)

Saw this on facebook recently, it's going viral amongst photographers, great work


----------



## sanj (17 Dec 2011)

Lol brilliant.


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Dec 2011)

Brilliant stuff, GhOst.


----------



## Gh0st (20 Dec 2011)

Tnx all, it was really fun to make this, hopefully we can make a sequel


----------

